# Older Golden Retriever looking for forever home!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

Any update on Logan Bear?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update, he was adopted by a very nice family in Canada :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------

